# cat6



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Well I'm trying to finalize my wiring for my multi-function room. To start with, I have never worked with cat wiring. I am thinking of running cat6, to behind my lcd, a couple of outlets along the wall, my a/v stack, and to where my computer will be. I will also be using it for telephone. I also have a wireless router. I'm trying to figure out how a patch panel will play into this, or if i shud even use one, or just terminate the runs with keystones. Most of the runs will be for futureproofing, although 1 at the LCD will be for IR control of the stack, and the computer run will go to the wireless router. Your thoughts are appreciated.
Also, do I need special crimpers to terminate the cat6 cable or will a cat5 tool work.?

Puppypappa


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You should be fine with CAT5 tooling. 

As for the rest, run conduit. No matter how much you plan now, something will change. Smurf tube in the walls is a great thing. It's available at any Home Depot or Lowes.

Bryan


----------



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, superfast reply....thank you. Will the RJ45 connectors as shown on ebay, and monoprice work with cat 6 wiring, or do I need the specific cat6 connectors?









This is what I have planned going from my A/V stack to my LCD....can anyone advise if they think anything else is needed
1) HDMI
2) Component Video
3) Audio (via RCA)
4) S-Vid
5) DVI
6) 2X Cat6 runs

My plan is to be able to have the audio run either off the TV (for the wife), and/or the Yammy stereo. Right now I'm running a Bell ExpVu receiver, (non HD), a Pioneer PVR, and a Yamaha, receiver. I have plans to upgrade to HD, and add a blueray. Also the DVI is so that I have the capability to hook up my mac to the LCD

Thanks again:wave::wave:

Puppypappa


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Those should be fine. 

Again, very seriously consider running conduit to all of your locations - 2 pieces to heavy usage places. No matter how far ahead you think you're going to plan, within a few years, you'll need something different.

Bryan


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

bpape said:


> Those should be fine.
> 
> Again, very seriously consider running conduit to all of your locations - 2 pieces to heavy usage places. No matter how far ahead you think you're going to plan, within a few years, you'll need something different.
> 
> Bryan


Ditto that advice.


----------



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah, sorry that I forgot to mention the conduit. I'm planning 2" PVC to the LCD, (front area) and smurfit tubing to the speaker/cat locations.

Thanks again

Puppypappa


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope this is not too late... but I would suggest running at least a pair of RG-6 cables as well. Especially if you cannot get to this area for running wires later. My rationale is that it is relatively cheap and it assures that you have a broadband solution. You can always use it to convert from other signal/cable formats. ie.. RG-6/Coax to HDMI... or to the latest yet to be named super duper connector.

Also... i double ditto Bryan's advice.

Just my two cents... MitchOK


----------



## puppypappa (Dec 16, 2008)

MitchOK,

Wow, can't believe RG6 slipped my mind. Thanks, and no it's not too late, I'm thinking way in advance so I'm probably a month off....just doing it on paper now so I don't have an "Oh :hissyfit:" moment after I drywall.

Thanks again

Puppypappa


----------



## mitchok (Feb 5, 2008)

I hear ya... I put together plans.. and still forgot stuff including stuff I didn't think I was doing...for instance...

My wife came up with a change order to add a projector lift after I had the sheetrock done... something I ruled out early because of the expense of commercial versions. I decided to DYI it. I had to fish some electrical through some tight spaces. I just posted some pics of my DYI lift in the MitchOK Theater post. Probably took me twice as long to do because the rock was in.

So... now I check with wife (aka "the bank") before I seal anything in.

Have a great day.
MitchOK


----------



## Emilyroggers (Mar 12, 2010)

You will be fine with Cat 6 wiring. And for the rest you can run conduit. It does not matter how much you have done the planning as something is going to be change. The smurf tube in a wall is the great thing. It is available at any home lowers or depot. :hsd:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Cat5 and Cat6 are slightly different tooling sets. Cat 5 crimpers have a rectangular notch behind the pins used for alignment.

Cat 6 does not have this notch. This is important because if you try crimping a Cat6 connector with a Cat 5 head, you'll crush the plastic and it actually pulls the wires out of the tips. In case you can't tell, I learned this lesson the hard way.

Most new crimpers are designed for both, but if you have an older one, double check its compatibility before using it.


----------

